# Forenbersicht > Surfspots & Reiseinfos >  >  Sardinien im Mai-Juni -Spots Welle Freestyle Campingpltze Wind Material-

## klitti

Hallo liebe Windsurfgemeinde!
Wir fahren mit dem Wohnwagen vom 07.05. bis 11.06. nach Sardinien. Elternzeit macht es mglich .-) Wir sind, meine Frau, meine Tochter (4 Jahre) und mein Sohn (1 Jahr). In der letzten Elternzeit (Mai-Juni) vor 3 Jahren waren wir hauptschlich in Leucate: Wetter, Strand, Camper, Essen... super, aber der Etang so la la. Jetzt erhoffe ich mir das selbe, aber surftechnisch "mehr Qualitt statt Quantitt", d.h. hoffentlich auch mal Welle zum Springen und Abreiten oder Freestyle. Nun zu meinen Fragen:
1. Wie ist so die Windausbeute in der Zeit? Total schlecht oder Hoffnungsschimmer
2. Welche Spots kannst du empfehlen? Nur Norden oder auch Westen (Welle, Freestyle)...
3. Welche Camper kannst du empfehlen? (Spotnah, familienfreundlich)
4. Was sollte man noch so wissen?

Den Windsurfing Guide Europe habe ich schon hoch und runter gelesen. Bitte keine Tipps von wegen "Fahre nach Pozo oder Klitte".
ber eine Antwort bzw. Tipps wrde ich mich sehr freuen!
LG
Henning

----------


## klitti

> Hallo liebe Windsurfgemeinde!
> Wir fahren mit dem Wohnwagen vom 07.05. bis 11.06. nach Sardinien. Elternzeit macht es mglich .-) Wir sind, meine Frau, meine Tochter (4 Jahre) und mein Sohn (1 Jahr). In der letzten Elternzeit (Mai-Juni) vor 3 Jahren waren wir hauptschlich in Leucate: Wetter, Strand, Camper, Essen... super, aber der Etang so la la. Jetzt erhoffe ich mir das selbe, aber surftechnisch "mehr Qualitt statt Quantitt", d.h. hoffentlich auch mal Welle zum Springen und Abreiten oder Freestyle. Nun zu meinen Fragen:
> 1. Wie ist so die Windausbeute in der Zeit? Total schlecht oder Hoffnungsschimmer
> 2. Welche Spots kannst du empfehlen? Nur Norden oder auch Westen (Welle, Freestyle)...
> 3. Welche Camper kannst du empfehlen? (Spotnah, familienfreundlich)
> 4. Was sollte man noch so wissen?
> 
> Den Windsurfing Guide Europe habe ich schon hoch und runter gelesen. Bitte keine Tipps von wegen "Fahre nach Pozo oder Klitte".
> ber eine Antwort bzw. Tipps wrde ich mich sehr freuen!



Das ist mein erster Beitrag bei dailydose. Ich hoffe, dass ich alles richtig gemacht habe .-)

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
zu 1: Sardinien hat nicht wirklich Themikreviere, sondern ist von der Growetterlage abhngig.
Letztes Jahr 4 Wochen Mai/Juni hatte ich einen guten Surftag mit 6,2 m.
Wenn man nach Wetterbericht zum Teil lange Anfahrten zu anderen Spots in Kauf nimmt, kommt man fter auf's Wasser.
zu 2: Die besten Windverhltnisse sind eher im Norden. Es gibt aber unzhlige schne Strnde/Spots.
http://www.spotnetz.de/Sardinien
zu 3: 
http://www.campinglatortuga.com/  mit direktem Strandzugang und Surfstation
Von dort ist es nicht so weit zu anderen Spots, z.B. Porto Pollo
Auch hier recht nett:http://www.campingvalledoria.com/de/
Auf jeden Fall solltet ihr euch die ACSI-Karte besorgen um gnstige Campingplatzkonditionen zu erhalten.
zu 4: Die Fhre ber die Fa. Turisarda buchen. Sehr empfehlenswert.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## franzmonaco@gmx.net

Generell ist die Windausbeute von November bis April deutlich besser, aber auch im Mai/Juni wirst du Wind haben! Mit den Thermikrevieren muss ich meinem Vorschreiber widersprechen, es gibt auf Sardinien sehr viel Thermik, z.B. um San Theodoro, in der Bucht von Cagliari (nur fr groe Segel) oder wirklich gut in der Lagune von Sant Antiocco (sehr empfehlenswert fr Freestyle, extrem gute und symphatische Locals vor Ort), da ist der Spot aber mit einem greren Womo nicht zu erreichen und Sardinien-untypisch auch nicht so schn. Eine gute Grundstrmung hilft aber sehr viel, das ist schon richtig. 
Bei Mistral, im Mai hast du durchaus noch Chancen drauf, funktioniert zum Wellenabreiten Funtana Meiga an der Westkste oder Cappo Mannu, das ist aber hardcore. Von La Cinta hab ich gehrt, dass da auch gut Welle gibt. 
In der Surf gibt es einen groen Spotguide Sardinien Nord/Nordwest mit vielen Spots, da msste auf jeden Fall einiges fr euch dabei sein. 
Der Klassiker ist Porto Pollo, fr Freestyle gut, ist immer auch ein paar Tage schn dort.
Der groe Unterschied Sardinien-Leucate ist, dass man auf Sardinien einfach mobiler sein sollte, dann hat man eine gute Windausbeute und die Spots sind meist wirklich unfassbar schn. Im Mai ist auch noch wenig los an den Strnden. Wasser ist noch frisch im Mai. Im Sden ist das Klima deutlich milder.
Ein weiterer, wirklich unfassbar schner Spot, aber ganz im Sden: Chia; manchmal saftig Welle, kann auch Flachwasser haben.
Ich wrde dir zustzlich noch einen Wellenreiter oder ein SUP empfehlen. Auch MTB geht gut.
Am Hin-und Rckweg kannst du auch noch ne Pause am Gardasee einlegen.
Freu dich auf Sardinien, ist wirklich super schn und Wind gibt's auch immer irgendwo!

----------


## wavemaster

Moin,
es mag zwar Spots auf Sardinien geben, in den der vorherrschende Wind noch etwas beschleunigt wird, aber da von Thermikwinden zu sprechen, halte ich fr bertrieben.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## klitti

Moin Rolf,
vielen lieben Dank fr deine guten Tipps! Den Camper in Valledoria kannte ich noch nicht. Allerdings hat mir die Geschichte mit dem 6,2er Tag ein wenig Angst gemacht. Eigentlich ist 4,7qm mein grtes Segel. Dann werde ich doch noch mein eingestaubtes 5,2er mitnehmen. 
Bist du wirklich schon seit 1970 registriert? Da gabs doch noch nicht einmal den Windglider
LG
Henning

----------


## wavemaster

Moin Henning,
wie es zu 1970 gekommen ist, wei ich nicht. Da habe ich vielleicht ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal.
Zur Segelgre: ich muss einrumen, dass da noch ein Tag mit 8 Beaufort in Ben 10 war. Das war mir aber zu stressig. Da ich im Mai nach Kroatien und im Oktober wieder nach Sardienien fahren werde, habe ich mir jetzt prophylaktisch ein 7er Segel zugelegt.
Mit 5,2 und mglicherweise kleinem Brett sehe ich deine Surfchanchen als nicht sooo gro an.
Ich habe immer noch einen 105er Quatro Freewave mit und das ist gut so.
Gru
Rolf

----------


## klitti

Hallo Franzmonaco!
Super geile Tipps, genau so habe ich mir es erhofft, vielen Dank! Einen SUP habe ich auch schon besorgt. Und die schnen Strnde freuen uns alle. In erster Linie wird es natrlich ein Familienurlaub, mit der Hoffnung auf ein paar schne Surftage. Die Geschichte mit dem vielen Fahren habe ich auch schon viel gehrt bzw. gelesen. Das ist mit der Familie nicht so leicht - Papa ist dann mal fr ne Woche weg .-) (geht natrlich gar nicht!) und die Distanzen sind ja beachtlich!
Frage 1: Bist du denn selbst mal bei Mistral an einen der "hardcore" Spots gesurft? Im Windsurfing Guide werden sie immer so dramatisch beschrieben (Riff, Felsen, unfahrbar..) Allerdings gibt es von Adi Beholz bei dailydose ein Video ganz nach meinem Geschmack: ca. 4,7qm, kleines Brett und 2 Meter steil von links - Hammer! Er schrieb auch was von Funtana Meiga.
Frage 2: Wie konstant bzw. stark kommt der Mistral eigentlich? Und baut er sich langsam auf, wird immer strker und geht wieder? Oder kommt er pltzlich mit " mit ner Keule " und ist wieder weg? Liegt Sardinien nicht eigentlich am Rande der Mistralregion? Ich kenne nur Meltemi, Leucate, Kanaren im Sommer, Klitmller und natrlich Ost-u.Nordsee.
Frage 3: Kannst du einen lokalen Windbericht empfehlen? Leider finde ich auch keine Spot-Webcams, schade.
LG
Henning

----------


## klitti

Moin Rolf,
eigentlich wollte ich nur zwei Bretter mitnehmen. D.h meinen Skate mit 93l und meinen Quatro Cube mit 78l. Allerdings werde ich wohl doch noch mein NuEvo mit 92l mitnehmen. 
Deine Urlaube hren sich jedoch auch super an! Viel Spa und gute Windausbeute in Kroatien und in Sardinien lasse ich dir noch ein bisschen Wind brig .-)
LG
Henning

----------


## klitti

Wenn man die Berichte von Surfern so hrt sind diese Bilder 
https://www.dailydose.de/fotos/3120.htm?li=20 

wahrscheinlich doch nur ein Mythos! Oder man muss an diesem einen Tag, in dieser einen Stunde im Jahr dort sein. 
Dafr liebe ich diesen Sport! Surfen ist nicht planbar...

----------


## wavemaster

Ja, da ist vielleicht vieles Mythos. Du kannst mit Sicherheit Hammerbedingungen auf Sardinien haben. Wann und wo? Wer wei?
Ich war letzen Februar 3 Wochen auf den Kap Verden/Sal. Nur noch Mythos!! So einen Scheispot habe ich selten erlebt. Durch die Uferbebauung war es extrem anstrengend von der Surfstation zum eigentlichen Spot zu kommen. Nie wieder!
Gru
Rolf

PS: Ich verga zu erwhnen, dass ich letztes Jahr auch den ganzen Oktober auf Sardinien war. Wie gehabt...einmal 5,4

----------


## franzmonaco@gmx.net

Hallo Klitti,
ich helfe gerne weiter, ist ja immer ein Geben und Nehmen in unserem kleinen Sport!
Erstmal zum Mistral: Wird durch die gngigen Vorhersagendienste gut angesagt. Aber Sardinien liegt so gnstig, dass du viele andere Winde (Scirocco, Poniente uvm.) surfen kannst. 
Zum Material: Nimm unbedingt das 5er Segel mit, du wirst dich sonst rgern. Den NuEvo wrde ich auch auf jeden Fall mitnehmen.
Die Sarden sagen, der Mistral wird am ersten Tag geboren, am zweiten steht er im Saft und am Dritten stirbt er. Ist auch so hnlich, meist ist der zweite Tag der Strkste, je nach Spot gerne, 30, 35 Knoten, im Herbst und Winter kanns auch richtig krachen. Ich hab mal Tage erlebt, da ging auch der italienische Freestyle Meister nur sehr ungern aufs Wasser und wir hatten Angst, dass der Bus umgeweht wird. Sardinien liegt in der Mistral Zone und der Wind wird halt lokal manchmal stark verstrkt, z.B. in Porto Pollo. Jeder Tag mit Mistral reicht aber locker zum Surfen. Natrlich sind auch mal Ben dabei, aber du hast keine Windlcher.
Webcam gibts in Porto Pollo whrend der Saison. Das ist typisch fr Sardinien. Es ist oft noch sehr ursprnglich und es gibt wenig Infrastruktur, d.h. auch ein Ersatzmast kann nicht schaden.
Funtana Meiga ist ganz in der Nhe von Capo Mannu, aber deutlich moderater, es ist ein traumhafter Spot zum Abreiten, die Wellen kommen durchs Kap super geordnet rein, nicht so druckvoll, von vorne, brechen ber eine lange Distanz. Bei Capo Mannu ist die Welle (angeblich) extrem schwer zu befahren. Ich war vor Ort, aber das Riff, der Einstieg und die Wellenhhe (deutlich ber masthoch) waren nichts fr mich. Da ist Funtana Meiga einfach ungefhrlicher.
Am Tag nach dem Mistral gibt's dann meist noch tolle Wellen zum Wellenreiten.
Chia hat ordentlich Welle bei Scirocco, kann auch heftig werden. Auch hier ist es am Tag danach super zum Wellenreiten.
Generell mach es schon Sinn, auch mit Womo, die Insel zu erkunden und sich an den Spots zu orientieren. Wie gesagt, schau mal bei der Surf rein, da gibt's einige Spot-Perlen.
Viel Spa!

----------


## klitti

Hallo Franzmonaco,
vielen Dank fr die wertvollen Tipps! Du hast mir wirklich geholfen und ich habe noch mehr Lust auf die Reise. Zudem werde ich "das groe Besteck" lieber doch mitnehmen - sicher ist sicher! Wir werden bestimmt auch einen Abstecher in den Westen machen. Die Beschreibungen von Funtana Meiga hren sich einfach zu verlockend an. Momentan sieht der Wind bei Windfinder auch gut aus. Ich werde berichten von meinen Erfahrungen.
Ich wsche dir eine super Surfsaison und viele gute Sessions mit guten Freunden...
LG
Henning

----------


## klitti

Hallo Rolf,
dir auch nocheinmal vielen lieben Dank fr deine Tipps! Wnsche dir auch eine super Surfsaison und vielleicht trifft man sich ja einmal auf dem Wasser. Wre super!
LG
Henning

----------


## klitti

An dieser Stelle noch meine eigenen Erfahrungen aus fnf Wochen Sardinien:
Wir haben den nrdlichen Teil der Insel bis Oristano umrundet und tatschlich viele Traumstrnde (vor allem im Osten) und super Campingpltze mit Meerblick (grtenteils top sanitre Anlagen und viele deutsche Kinder zum spielen fr meine 4jhrige Tochter...) entdeckt.
Der Urlaub begann mit Mistral auf dem Camper Saragossa in Vignola (Norden). stlich von Vignola schlieen sich die Spots, Marina delle Rose, Cala Pischina und Rena Majore auf ca. 10 km an:
Vignola: Vorteil man kann direkt vom Camper starten. Ist aber meines erachtens ein reiner Freeridespot.
Marina delle Rose: Hammer! Ich hatte mit dem 4,7er 2 bis 2,5m Wellen, die richtig steil und absolut perfekt zum springen und abreiten waren. Ich fand es auch besser zum springen als Pischina. Zudem hatte ich das Gefhl, dass etwas weniger Felsen unter mir waren .-). Allerdings ist der Spot nicht leicht zu finden. Man muss von Vignola bzw. Santa Teresa bei Kilometer 50 abfahren und kommt zu einem groen Parkplatz. Anschlieend geht es eine Schotterpiste zu einer Strandbar und anschlieend 300 m auf einem ziemlich urigen Bootssteg durch den Wald bis zum Strand. Womos kommen dort nicht hin! Zur Belohnung war ich mit zwei Windsurfern und drei Kitern auf dem Wasser.
Cala Pischina: Hier waren die ganzen Locals zum Windsurfen (ca. 12 als ich da war). Der Spot ist sehr gut zum abreiten, weil die Welle lnger luft und man nicht von Kitern bestrt wird. Fr Kiter ist der Strand zu klein zum Starten und landen. Der Spot befindet sich bei Kilometer 55 und hat einen Parkplatz mit sehr wenigen Pltzen (ca. 10) direkt an der Strae.
Rena Majore: Sollte man eher als Windsurfer vermeiden, da der Wind eigentlich immer auflandig kommen muss und viele Felsen insbesondere in der linken Bucht sind. Allerdings ein schner Strand um zu baden und wild zu campen. Nebenbei habe ich noch keinen Ort in Europa gesehen, wo man so leicht Wildcampen konnte.
Das Capo Mannu hat sich windstill und leider mit extrem vielen Mcken in der Gegend gezeigt. La Caletta, Cagliari, die Bucht vom Isuledda Campingplatz und sogar Vignola bei Ostwind funktionieren tatschlich mit Thermik. Angesagte 7 kts knnen auch mal 17 kts werden, sodass ich mit dem 5,3er "rutschen" konnte. Die Berichte ber Porto Pollo haben mich nicht gereizt, daher waren wir nicht dort.
Insgesamt war es ein sehr schner Familienurlaub mit einer eher miger Windausbeute. Hat aber schon Spa gemacht etwas neues zu sehen. Ich wnsche jedem, der dort hin fhrt viel Spa und gute Surfsessions!
PS: Der Tipp mit dem Ersatzmaterial sollte man schon ernst nehmen. In dem Surfladen in Palau war ein Board, 2 Masten und eine Gabel sonst nur Klamotten.

----------

